# 1.5 oz sample bottles



## Jas0n Bresson (Feb 3, 2008)

Does anyone know of a source?Thanks


----------



## Walt B (Jul 14, 2009)

Jason,

Brushy has 1.5 oz. jars. 

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Cs-24-15-oz-Hex-Jars/productinfo/820/

Walt


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

A little less expensive here.


----------

